# there here



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

on my way offshore out of galveston i saw about a 5 ft tarpon jumo 4 ft in the air and all those people who thought it would be to rough to go it was not 3-4 it was more like 1-3:cop:


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

hear here, there here or their here or they're here?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> hear here, there here or their here or they're here?


Sinse whin did massage boreds half to bee tiped correktly?


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I understand what he said,i guess you have had to catch one to know.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Why hail, I seed one a them tarpums a few weeks ago. Or mebbe it uz one a them spinner sharkz....Caint ever tell. My cousin Lemus caught one from the pier 'bout 10 years ago. A shark, that is.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Eye seeim*

4 bye 4 arount tem brekin wayvs ober de guts.:brew2:

This IS TEXAS


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

I always get a kick out of the junior$&@$teachers on here. It puzzles me why you feel the need to bust someone's balls about their spelling and/or grammar on a message board. If the point gets across, what's the issue? This isn't the SAT or some corporate contract that will be scrutinized at litigation. Just let it be for once. Sorry or the rant, I'm done now.

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Onliest one gettin his dingle berries busted was*

Plams up --:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A really day at the office, most likely.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*One shiner too many*



Trouthappy said:


> A really day at the office, most likely.


after that really day:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::brew2:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang, no more margaritas tonight...


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

geez no one has a sense of humor anymore. Guess I will have to sale my 2cool membership. What forum do I post it for sell? Im throwin in the "greenies" for free.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I ain't gettin' shrimpfaced tonight....


----------

